# Ever get a nice Sprig in ND????



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've hunted ND for the last four years and we've shot a decent number of pintails. And when I say decent, that means maybe 2 or 3 over a four day weekend. We've gotton a couple nice drakes but none have ever had a long sprig like you always see in the DU magazines. Does the sprig not develop until they get down south or what??? :huh:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

That's what I'm guessing. We got into a mess of Pintails this year late in the season and none of the drake had the long tail.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I live in Nebraska and we rarely see a drake Pintail with a long sprig. I have been told by several hunters and game wardens that a Nebraksa hunter will never shoot a Pintail with a long sprig. They seem to develop this later in the season like Dec. Jan. When they come back through in the spring they look great with long tails.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=465

Arkansas last week in January.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Texas, California or Mexico boys in January!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Shot a lot of nice looking pintails, but never anything with a long sprig. Maybe someday on a trip down south


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Mating is probably the factor in the growth of the sprig. They don't use it to fly, and every other kind of living thing has a way of attracting mates, my guess is that's why we never see them with sprigs in the fall. LOTS in the spring though


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Dec. and January for those boys for sure [/img]


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

We have shot a few Bull Pintails this year but none have had a tail at all until this morning. They are just starting to grow some length. Hopefully we will be able to get some more nice Pintails before the middle of January when our season closes.

This mornings Pinnie!


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

That's a great picture!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Those are two great pictures! They should be in a frame...


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, my little girl Jersey (11 mos.) was tired after this morning she made about a 75 yard retrieve breaking through ice the majority of the way. It was a slow morning but atleast I came home with a picture to add to the memories.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Purdy dog with a purdy duck. Nice job Travis!! :thumb:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice pintail! Gotta love the burbon brown head...


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful Bird  :jammin:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

How much for an NR to come hunt Waterfowl? If I could go bag a Pinny like that I'd definately have a happy new year.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words! I am not sure what a non-res license cost, but if I was paying NR fees I don't think I would come to Utah to hunt that is for sure. Here is a link to Utah DWR homepage http://wildlife.utah.gov/index.php

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

This is the bull sprig I shot this morning! He does not have the longest tail but he does have double pins and he is the biggest and most brilliant of the pinnies so far this year.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I honestly have had dreams of bagging a pinnie that pretty.

Nice shooting and keep the pictures coming! :beer:

Beauty of a broad chested, block headed lab by the way. My father has a very similar dog.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. Hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks before our season closes here in Utah we will be able to bag some pinnies with tails twice as long as the ones in the pictures above. The pup is my 11 month old *****, she is starting to fill out and mature.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Travis, I've gotta bust your chops a little bit. In MN we very rarely see fully plumed Pintails. They usually push south of us by the time they really develop. This far east they don't stay past November, and even if they did our season would be closed. We've been closed for 3 weeks and frozen for 4. Some of us will have to travel to get a really nice one. I'm starting to think Utah...

Don't get me wrong, keep postin your pics. I love that kinda stuff.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Seems like we get into alot of "nice" looking pins that could be mounted but nothing with a HUGe sprig. We did have a nice one this year that was about the best we have seen. FOr some reason Keith cut the wings off it when we were cleaning birds. :eyeroll:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Bender,

I might be in your situation in a few years I am considering moving to the Dakotas. You know how it is, the grass is always greener on the other side. We have some really sweet honeyholes right now, but the way Utah is growing and being developed they will be gone in 5-10yrs. You know we are the next California :evil: !!!!

Ty,

Where are you from?

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

bullocklabradors said:


> Ty,
> 
> Where are you from?


NE Nebraska, Norfolk to be exact.

Last year we shot lots of Pinners. This year I really doubt we shot over 10 if that. I do know one day they were coming in like mad and I had everyone hold off because I was DAMN sure the season was over here. Turns out it ended middle of the week and it was still open.

MY BAD! :withstupid:


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 11, 2005)

I have heard of a couple being shot, here and there.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

bullocklabradors,

I'll can tell you that Utah isn't the only state getting the sh%# developed out of it. The twin cities suburbs are growing like crazy. As well as the suburbs around St. Cloud (a large central MN city right on the Mississippi). It makes me sick, year after year, to see farmlands turn into housing projects uke: . It makes a guy wonder if it will ever stop. Can you imagine hunting 100 years ago with the technology we have today? It would be absolutely unreal. Great pics, keep em coming.

Tede


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Down here in Texas ive never seen a pintail with a short tail. I killed one two years ago with a 2 1\2 inch tail. ill get the pictures posted if i can ever get it in from the taxidermist


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> Texas, California or Mexico boys in January!


you know it

05 hunt out of Port Mansfield.....Laguna Madre (south TX)


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Texas slayer said:


> Down here in Texas ive never seen a pintail with a short tail. I killed one two years ago with a 2 1\2 inch tail. ill get the pictures posted if i can ever get it in from the taxidermist


Its not uncommon to get a 7-8 in down south


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Port Mansfield? I just got back from SPI and hunted the Laguna Madre down there. Lots of nice pins but not super long sprigs like I see when they come back with the snows.
Tons of redheads in the bay there though. WOW!!!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I shot this one in MN around the first of November......exact date I forget, but it wasot in southern MN......


----------

